# Sheriffs office (Precision Board



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

I bought a couple sheets of 1/2" precision board a few years ago, used some in few different uses, not really fitting my desires at the time. Since our club is building a train trailer and needs to take weight into much consideration. This product is very light weight. I went back to this product with much consideration.
With the sheriffs office being completed I am very satisfied with the products ability.
I have access to the use of a laser, and this product being made of Urethane , it is safe and responds very well to lasering.
I drew up the structure in sketchup, creating this structure in 3D cad really is easy and really helps to see the true ratio in the design.










I did not save my drawing in the completed drawing, after the drawing is completed, the walls have to be all separated and all aligned in the same plane in order to be exported into DXF format so the laser program can import it. I export into CAD and do a few things to the drawing, because joining certain entities are easier to in CAD than Engravelab, the program I use for lasering.
I will include a drawing of my next structure to illustrate what it will look like before I separate or explode drawing, preparing for CAD then Engravelab. 




























The first drawing is the sheriffs office
The next 3 drawings are my next structure I am going to build. It will be installed on a hillside.
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

being glued and pinned together, I use titebond 3 glue










This picture shows the bottom being prepared for installation, since this structure will be on a inside layout, (Train Trailer) I am using 1/2'' Baltic Birch plywood.
The joints in the corners are open in the inside, to create tight fitting outside corners and then I place a bead of clear silicone caulking in the joint for extra holding power.










The front board walk has been added, I used a razor saw to cut the board lines and a straight bladed screw driver, I use a dremel to create the look of worn wood.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Close up of some detailed work I have done with a flat nosed grinding stone on a slow speed in a dremel, just moving it around gives some great effects.










I used a krylon primer paint, then used acrylic paints, red then light tan and black for accent coloring.
I use a small straight blade screwdriver to give extra details, scrape away the surface of a couple brick to make it look like they have broken off.










front door










Completed structure


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, that turned out great! How thick are the walls? Is the roof PB too?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

No sheriffs office is complete without a checker table and a rocking chair in the front
and wood piled on the side for the wood stove on the inside.










Close up detail of the round window


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Ray
Walls 1/2" thick
roof , I use aluminum sheeting, 26 gauge then it is covered with 1/32" exterior acrylic strips 11.5" long cut on a laser. Glued on the aluminum, I have used this technique for years with great results.
Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/denray/Sheriffs office/IMG_3723.JPG

Had to give this county a sheriff, The most famous deputy in the world got promoted to sheriff
GOD HELP US


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool. What kind of glue do you use on the aluminum?

I like those chairs, where did you find them?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Ray, I use Lexel glue, it comes in a squeeze tube and caulking gun tube, it is basically a clear 100% silicone, I have had a bad experience with silicone in my business, so I stick with Lexel. I buy it at our local hardware store, I have seen it at local lowes.
I make the chairs in my laser, I made a restaurant that needed 32 chairs, so I designed them due to a need.
The rocker chair works for many front porches.
I use the mortise and tenon design in holding parts together, really makes assembly simple, I have chairs that has been outside for 5 years. 
Dennis


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, That is really a neat little building. I wish I had access to a laser! That rocker would be perfect on the rear platform of my President's car.


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautifully done for sure!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis, that looks outstanding! You should think about making some kits.

-Jim


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Gosh Jim, then my hobby would become work, that is no fun, I have a job now. Thanks for the thought though
and thanks for the compliment
Dennis


----------

